
Graph Attach: Simple computational graph library for machine learning - party-horse123
https://github.com/jgolebiowski/graphAttack
======
party-horse123
​I am relatively new to the field and as such, I understand that my design can
be flawed in many ways. I look for any feedback and advice on how to improve
this project.

